# Меряемся-у кого больше?



## Кирилл

Привет!
Сразу говорю- у меня до 36 местами было!!!
В аэропорту.
И аж 15 сантиметров в высоту выпадало...снега.
А 36 мороза,знаете ли,не шутка!
В четверг.
У кого какие метеорекорды?


----------



## akok

+16


----------



## machito

А я дар речи потерял )) оформление сайта супер )) новый год уже пришел он здесь ))
так что с погодой всё в поряде, едем дальше : New_russian:


----------



## Сашка

а я подумал пиписьками меряемся)))) Уже хотел спросить - как оно, не мешает?



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У кого какие метеорекорды?


а на антарктической станции Восток −89,2 °C )))


----------



## Severnyj

+2


----------



## iskander-k

+ 19 вчера было


----------



## Кирилл

*iskander-k*, как харашо у вас...

_Добавлено через 35 секунд_
А Москву завалило говорят на днях.


----------



## Severnyj

В прошлом году примерно в это же время уже также заваливало. Уже на четверть растаяло. Просто обычный снег шел без перерыва 2 дня, а потом еще и ледяным дождем поверх залило.


----------



## Кирилл

У нас так тоже было тогда.техника ни черта не убирала.
Вообще.
Ездили по сугробам-я себе Волгу тогда взял,гоняли с пацанами на озерах и по этим сугробам городским...до весны Волга в металлолом превратилась...хотя это и так металлолом с конвейера!

_Добавлено через 30 секунд_
Но не убирали тока 2 месяца.


----------



## Кирилл

Сашка написал(а):


> а я подумал пиписьками меряемся))))


Ты первый)))


----------



## vasilina

у меня +10 по Цельселю. Снегом и не пахнет


----------



## machito

У нас юг сибири, утром было -30 сейчас -29 :yess:


----------



## Кирилл

У меня пока больше всех!...


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У меня пока больше всех!...



*Koza Nozdri*, рано радуешься замеры ещё не делали...


----------



## Mila

+7. Идет дождь. Дня через 3 обещали -5 и гололед.


----------



## shestale

Наконец-то тепло, всего -20...но обещают опять до -35)))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 37 секунд_


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У меня пока больше всех!...


ну тогда уж...меньше всех, т.к. температура отрицательная)))


----------



## Кирилл

А у меня в обратную сторону больше!
Саня,в четверг жахнет.....


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Саня,в четверг жахнет.....


Меня в данный момент больше беспокоит количество выпавших осадков...задолбал уже этот снег, в том году за всю зиму меньше было, чем количество выпавшего снега в этом ноябре.


----------



## orderman

Везет людям снег, мороз. А у нас слякоть и дождь:dash2:


----------



## sanches

У меня тоже слякоть и дождь, сегодня правда -2.


----------



## shestale

Бр-р-р...ночью было -37, сейчас -33)))


----------



## Кирилл

пока что у *iskander-k* самый большой результат,а у нас с Сашей меньше всех)))
В прошлом году до минус 46 было...


----------



## Severnyj

-2 сейчас, ночью -8 было)))


----------



## Sfera

shestale написал(а):


> Бр-р-р...ночью было -37, сейчас -33)))



Саш, как вы там живете? в чем ходите, расскажи. 
Медведи в ушанках по городу не бегают?)) Когда в Москве, -30 для - нас нереально холодно.


----------



## Кирилл

*Sfera*, Москве воздуха влажьный... и щапки носим...


----------



## грум

Sfera написал(а):


> Когда в Москве, -30 для - нас нереально холодно.


Маша к таким морозам привыкаешь.Я служил в сибири и один раз несколько дней стояла температура -52 градуса.Вот это было холодно.Тем более сибиряки люди крепкие.В столовую когда идешь одеваешь шинель а сибиряки прямо в хбэшке ходили.


----------



## machito

утром -32 сейчас -28 ...тоже бррр :sarcastic:


----------



## shestale

Sfera написал(а):


> Саш, как вы там живете? в чем ходите, расскажи.


Сибиряк не тот, кто не мерзнет, а тот кто тепло одевается)))


Sfera написал(а):


> Медведи в ушанках по городу не бегают?))


В зоопарке прячутся.


Sfera написал(а):


> Когда в Москве, -30 для - нас нереально холодно.


Сегодня передали последующее похолодание...потом напишу)))
Я помню, несколько лет назад, столбик термометра был на отметке -50...холоднее не помню. Я в то время жил еще с родителями в квартире и была у меня собака породы боксер(кобель), так выводил я его в то время на прогулку, он успевал только один раз всего поднять ногу на ближайший столб или сугроб и не успев сделать свои дела сразу замерзал и бежал назад домой...вот мука для кого была)))


грум написал(а):


> Я служил в сибири и один раз несколько дней стояла температура -52 градуса.


Валера в районе Толмачево температура всегда и сейчас тоже на 2-3 градуса холоднее...за городом потому-что наверное.


machito написал(а):


> утром -32 сейчас -28 ...тоже бррр


Ну мы вроде как соседи почти, вы немного северо-западнее)))
А вообще странно, Новосибирск это юго-западная Сибирь, рядом Казахстан, летом жара как в Сочи бывает и жарче даже, а зимой холода как на северо-востоке Сибири...аномалия???)))


----------



## machito

shestale написал(а):


> Ну мы вроде как соседи почти, вы немного северо-западнее)))


Ну у вас холоднее в Новосибе ))))


----------



## Кирилл

Самый лютый мороз который я видел-62 градуса,это было в порогах Маны.
Плюнешь и замерзает прямо на лету.
И трещит.
Деревья лопаются как стеклянные-перемерзают и стреляют,ломаются как будто их кто то невидимый крошит дубиной.
А выстрел на десяток километров слышно как будто за углом.
Мы тогда реально офигели...


----------



## shestale

Ночью и сейчас -42 градуса)))


----------



## Кирилл

*shestale*, огого!
в машине то тепло?

_Добавлено через 43 секунды_
У нас тепло-30 всего.


----------



## shestale

Если завелся, то тепло будет)))


----------



## Кирилл

А я себе тен от розетки врезал,так что в любой мороз с полтычка завожу и не грею по ночам)


----------



## Кирилл

В городе 33 мороза,поехал в аэропорт на трассе 39 жмет...
Пью кофе и думаю о том что шапку дома забыл,на улицу холодно выходить.


----------



## shestale

-45)


----------



## Кирилл

к 21 минус 100 будет? )


----------



## machito

утром -32 днём -29 жить можно :sarcastic:


----------



## shestale

Ночью -48
Сейчас -46


----------



## Кирилл

Саня че,в конец света начинаешь верить?
У нас тоже от 32 до 40 местами.....


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Саня че,в конец света начинаешь верить?


через пару градусов начну)))


----------



## shestale

Конец света пока переноситься...сегодня потеплело, с утра всего -40.
Кирилл, вчера синоптики передали о расширении арктического фронта на всю Сибирь, в том числе и на Красноярский край)))


----------



## Кирилл

Да они опять наверное курили че то....
Постоянно чушь несут,помню летом смотрю прогноз-говорят мол в городе тепло и солнечно....а за окном дожддь.

_Добавлено через 49 секунд_
А надолго расширение?
Что будет то?


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А надолго расширение?


У нас уже прогнозируют вторую волну арктического холода. 


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Что будет то?


наверное это)))


----------



## machito

а у нас сегодня -40


----------



## Sfera

Погода дрянь
За два дня с -27 поднялась до +2. Все растаяло, хлюпает грязь со снегом и мешает ходить

У нас в России только три погоды:
грязь
грязь засохла
грязь замерзла


----------



## Кирилл

Ы сегодня жара,минус 14...
Вчера 32 было.


----------



## MstrGreen

около +4 +5 с выходных как началось потепление так и...на новый готовлю красные плавки и красную шапку для купания + шезлонг


----------



## shestale

*MstrGreen*, вы теперь лидер)))


----------



## Arbitr

+10 вчера\\\ с утра такое сонце аж в 8 утра разбудило, несмотря на вовзращение домой с корпоратива в втором часу ночи


----------



## Кирилл

Ну а что ж мы только погодой да пипи....ми померяться можем?
Сашка что то порывался да так замеры и не начал)))
У кого елка в городе/поселке/ станице выше?
У кого ярче?
как бы не соврать у нас 46 метров-больше всех в стране!
Фото и замеры попозже выложу....


----------



## Sfera

г. Торжок
*Koza Nozdri*, вряд ли твоя переплюнет эти по "красоте" своей)))))

такое ощущение, что елки стоят с прошлого года у них. Позор администрации


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну а что ж мы только погодой да пипи....ми померяться можем?


Так ты сам и предложил)))


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У кого какие метеорекорды?


----------



## machito

утром -8 ночью -10 ...завтра такая же история ))


----------



## shestale

А вот и наша главная красавица, вся в огнях при вечернем освещении.., а здесь она поближе.


----------



## Drongo

*shestale*, наживо. Класс, у вас уже темно.


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Сашка что то порывался да так замеры и не начал)))


замеры пиписек? кагбэ это, поручик Ржевский, здесь дамы. 
а елку не мерил. даже не видел (дома вот тоже поставили, а я не видел еще((( )


----------



## Кирилл

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну а что ж мы только погодой да пипи....ми померяться можем?


я имел ввиду пиписинами))
все етот анекдот знают?


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> я имел ввиду пиписинами))


Про апельсины, знаем. )))


Сашка написал(а):


> поручик Ржевский, здесь дамы


Та дамы не заглядывают сюда, так что сбросьте ложный стыд гусары. )))


----------



## Кирилл

А Маша?
или она ужо большая и ей можно читать че дядьки пишут?


----------



## Drongo

А если завтра-послезавтра ничего не напишет сюда, значит не читает откровения больших дядек. )))


----------



## Кирилл

Ну вот...26 марта.
Утро.
Снежище,ветрищщщщеее!!!
И минус 16.
Печалька((((


----------



## Mila

Заглядываем 

У нас -4, легкий снег. На фоне снегового шторма, это пустяк.


----------



## machito

Сегодня 28...днём температура *0* снег выпал по новой...


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> Сегодня 28


Тепла?


----------



## machito

28 это число....:sarcastic:


----------



## shestale

У нас природа опять капризничает.
Вчера заходил в свою теплицу, температура воздуха была +55 градусов, с наружи около +30.
Сегодня с наружи всего +5 и прошел не очень крупный, но сильный град.


----------



## Sandor

Да уж... перепады...


----------



## Кирилл

А я вчера на шашлы ездил,загорали...первые цветы,подснежники!
Фото потом покажу.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> первые цветы,подснежники!


...и клещи, наш котяра их таскает уже на себе)))
на днях между его усов впившегося клеща вытаскивал.


----------



## Mila

У нас + 25. Отцвели вишня, абрикос. Цветут яблоньки, груши, тюльпаны, нарциссы. Яркие солнечные дни. На майские обещали дождик. Красотень...


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> и клещи, наш котяра их таскает уже на себе)))


Саня,вот тебе история.
Ну и остальным тоже.

Приехали мы с шашлыков.
И,конечно же,из всей толпы моя поймала клеща.
Впился он так сладко,что тока темное пятнышко из под кожи.
Я говорю-давай подождем,масляный компресс сделаем.
Он к утру больше станет и хватку ослабит-вытащим.
Да куда там!

-меня это животное жрет,а ты подожди!
Я помирать буду,а ты подождешь...короче к полуночи поехали в травмпункт.
Додвух ночи простояли в огромной очереди и поехали домой плюнув на это дело.
Дома я вынужден был ее пинцетом ковырять этого микроба-женские пинцеты только ж..й держать.
К трем утра кусачками оторвали кожу с клещем.
Ну,думаю наконец.
Да куда там-окно не закрыли.
Москитка на балконе стоит.
Ну тока глаз сомкнул меня стадо комаров так жестко атаковало-я их до полпятого долбил бегал по хате,весь в шишках от укусов пошел в душ.
Сон как рукой сняло,ну и чесаться перестал после холодной воды.
Сел проверил форум.
Дописал конвертер-даже работает.
Поехал на работу.

УРОДСКИЙ КЛЕЩЩ!!!!!


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Фото потом покажу.


Кирилл выкладывай, хоть посмотреть на шашлык.Забыл за год как он выглядит.


----------



## Кирилл

Фото пришлют на мыло покажу.


----------



## Arbitr

у нас 30 в тени .. дождь вчера прошел.. не помог.. уже пух летает..жара - противно


----------



## Кирилл

У Арбитра больше всех!


----------



## icotonev

В Болгарии тепла .... 31 градусов ..!


----------



## Кирилл

Тогда у Арбитра меньше.
Самое жаркое что помню +48 в тени,Краснодар.
Жуть.
Если ветер подует-как из духовки.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я говорю-давай подождем,масляный компресс сделаем.


Кирилл, маслом нельзя. Обработка маслом не заставит клеща вынуть хоботок. Масло только убьет его, закупорив дыхательные отверстия. Масло заставит клеща отрыгнуть содержимое в ранку, что может увеличить риск заражения.
Я накидываю петлю из грубой нитки и начинаю покачивать из стороны в сторону, пока он не отцепиться. После удаления ранку обрабатываю йодом, либо другим антисептиком. Если в ранке осталась голова с хоботком, то страшного в этом ничего нет. Хоботок в ранке не страшнее занозы)))


----------



## Кирилл

*shestale*, по моему страшнее истерящая женщина.
Лично я бы до утра дрых-во мне 5 литров анестезии было)))


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> во мне 5 литров анестезии было)))


Спирт когда то спас жизнь моему знакомому после укуса клеща и заражения энцефалитом, он был на грани жизни и смерти с температурой +42 несколько суток. Врач тогда сказал, был бы трезвый однозначно бы умер, вот так.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну я был не так серьезно болен-обошелся более слабым антибиотиком...нефильтрованным....живым...свеженьким...разливным...


----------



## Sfera

shestale написал(а):


> Обработка маслом не заставит клеща вынуть хоботок


его надо выкручивать порти в часовой стрелки, проще это делать пинцетом, тогда голова не оторвется и запчасти кровососа не останутся внутри
Практиковалась на соседской собаке (притащили с дачи всю в клещах), масло и керосин туфта зеленая. Не помогает. Ни один ни вылез/ни сдох.


----------



## Arbitr

поменял провайдера, теперь у меня скорость 5 мегабит за 5 наших рублей что составляет 0.41$ а было 60мб стоило 150 наших что примерно 12,25$///танки (игра) тянет нормально..фильмы онлайн сразу просмотр,, ждать не надо, в общем реальные 5 мб.. и разницу в скорости как то не ощущаю..


----------



## Кирилл

Arbitr написал(а):


> 5 мегабит за 5 наших рублей что составляет 0.41$ а было 60мб стоило 150 наших


Это где наши так ценятся?


----------



## Arbitr

*Koza Nozdri*, хех..если скажу что валюта называется лей вы же не поймете)) скажите еще подставляй стакан))


----------



## Кирилл

26 мая.
Ночью -2.
Щас 10 утра,валит снег....
Жесть,дубарь и нет горячей воды 5 дней.
Это тока в России ее отключают дважды в год?
Особенно когда холодина на улице с ветром.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> 26 мая.
> Ночью -2.


А у нас 0+2))) днем в районе +8+10


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> нет горячей воды 5 дней


На такие случаи повесь для воды электронагреватель накопительный или проточный.


----------



## Кирилл

Ye !
А по человечески все равно охота.
Не монстрячив бойлер.

_Добавлено через 30 секунд_
И не обогревая квартиру масляными радиаторами.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну...у нас до 37 было.


----------



## machito

да тож нормально +24


----------

